# Dead HD or Worse?



## GlennL (Mar 1, 2005)

I flipped over to my Sony S1 TiVo and found a frozen screen. After rebooting it the start up message pops up and goes to the almost there screen but after a few minutes I get a message that the internal temperature was too high and the system shut down.

I've allowed it to cool for hours but I'm still getting the same result. So my question, is it the hard drive(s) or something worse?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Hard to know but open it up and take a look. I have seen these so filled with dust it is a miracle they even boot in the first place.


----------



## GlennL (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks.

I popped it open and pulled the HDs and popped in the backup drive. It booted right away. Looks like I'm buying a HD tomorrow.


----------

